# Blue Screen Errors



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,
Windows 8.1 64 bit is my OS.

I have received the following blue screen errors the past few days


 Bad_pool_header
 driver_corrupted_pool
page_fault_in_nonpaged_area(WiseTDIFw64.sys)


driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal(afd.sys)
I had been using Panda free antivirus but it blocked my internet connection so I switched to avast free. Is it possible that is the reason I have been getting the blue screens? If so how do I know if this caused the blue screens? I did a scan with avast and it did not find any viruses or malware. Malwarebytes scan found no detected objects. 
If that is not the reason what else is the cause of the issue? If it is a driver issue how do I check? Is it safe to replace a driver if needed? 
According to drive booster these are the current drivers needing updates.









If any of the above is not the issue what is the issue and how do I resolve the issue?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Suggest that you login as the Administrator and then run the following command from an Elevated Prompt (see note below).

Run this command : *sfc /scannow*

Note that there is a space between c and /

T.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NOTE*

To run the command from an Elevated Prompt, Right-click on the CMD Window and then in the pop-up Menu click on Run as Administrator. You need to do this even if you are logged-in as the Administrator.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

The CMD window does not give me the option in the pop up window to run as administrator after right clicking. I am logged in as an administrator. Should I still run the scan?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

ryrhino said:


> The CMD window does not give me the option in the pop up window to run as administrator after right clicking. I am logged in as an administrator. Should I still run the scan?


Are you sure that you are using the correct utility. The attached Screenshot is the utility that you should be using.

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are the results of the scan. I don't know what the results mean. What is the next step?


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are results from a WhoCrashed scan 















In the programs list I don't see any Wise software listed. I did have WiseCare installed but I uninstalled it. 
I am asusming that the WhoCrashed scans are telling me that avast is causing issues and may be why I am getting the bsod. If that is the case should I uninstall and reinstall avast or should I use a different antivirus? If you suggest using a different antivirus what FREE antivirus do you suggest using?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

From the report that you attached in your last post I suggest the following: -

1. Send the report 241830 to Avast Support and ask them what you should do.

2. Get rid of everything relating to Wise that is still on your computer. You don't need it.

3. Then after the next crash, check the CrashDump again and see if the problems are still being reported of if their are new issues.

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Tabvla said:


> 2. Get rid of everything relating to Wise that is still on your computer. You don't need it.


Where do I find if I have anything relating to Wise? I don't have anything with the name Wise in my programs list.

Are the WhoCrashed results what I should send to avast support? If not what is it I should send?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

1. Avast. Yes send the Crash Report that deals with Avast to Avast Support

2. Wise. You MUST have Wise "stuff" on your computer. The other Crash Report lists Wise as the problem.

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I did find some Wise things in c: program files. I deleted them. 
I sent a support ticket to avast.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

*Wise programs*. Just deleting files does not get rid of a program. A program must be uninstalled - even then most programs have very untidy uninstallers and leave all sorts of rubbish behind.

The problem really lies with Registry entries that remain behind. In most cases these just clog up the Registry but in some instances they can result in unexpected behaviour on an otherwise good system.

You need to be *very *experienced to edit the Registry. One error can result in an unbootable system.

Automated Registry "cleaners" vary from "not bad" to "absolutely terrible". If you use one, then use with *extreme caution*. If you don't understand the results that such a program produces then don't use it.

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I found this in the c: windows folder







Is this the same as what this post is talking about? Is it a possible cause of bsod?
Should I delete it? If so do I use mouse right click and delete or do I delete it another way?
I am not going to mess with the registry or any registry cleaner since I don't have enough experience to do so.
The Wise stuff I found on my computer was .exe files. Those are what I deleted with right mouse click.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you still getting BSOD errors..?

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I did get another blue screen today 8-5-2015
This happened when I opened chrome.
Here is the WhoCrashed information
Crash dump directory: C:\windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

*On Wed 8/5/2015 2:17:35 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\windows\Minidump\080515-24437-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: wisetdifw64.sys (0xFFFFF80094732FB7) 
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFE001328BC430, 0x1, 0xFFFFF80094732FB7, 0x0)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
file path: C:\windows\WiseTDIFw64.sys
product: TDI driver
company: WiseCleaner.com
description: wise TDI driver
Bug check description: This indicates that invalid system memory has been referenced.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: wisetdifw64.sys (wise TDI driver, WiseCleaner.com). 
Google query: WiseCleaner.com PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA


*On Wed 8/5/2015 2:17:35 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: wisetdifw64.sys (WiseTDIFw64+0x5FB7) 
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFE001328BC430, 0x1, 0xFFFFF80094732FB7, 0x0)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
file path: C:\windows\WiseTDIFw64.sys
product: TDI driver
company: WiseCleaner.com
description: wise TDI driver
Bug check description: This indicates that invalid system memory has been referenced.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: wisetdifw64.sys (wise TDI driver, WiseCleaner.com). 
Google query: WiseCleaner.com PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I am not surprised that you are still experiencing BSOD problems. You still have Wise programs on your computer. Until you clean your computer of ALL Wise programs we won't be able to make any progress. 

T.


----------

